
Ask HN: Resources for learning ASP.NET? - Catalyst4NaN
Hey Guys,<p>For any of you who at one point or another had to pick up ASP.NET what resources did you use?
======
TheWiseOne
The ASP.NET website ([http://www.asp.net/](http://www.asp.net/)) itself has a
bunch of useful guides. Beyond that, Microsoft Virtual Academy has a few
training videos/courses that might be useful.

[https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-us/training-
cours...](https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-us/training-
courses/introduction-to-asp-net-mvc-8322)

[http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/training-
courses/crea...](http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/training-
courses/create-web-apps-with-asp-net)

[https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-us/training-
cours...](https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-us/training-courses/web-
api-design-jump-start-8689)

~~~
Catalyst4NaN
Thanks, It's funny coming from having to learn Node.js in my old job really
quickly there was so many tutorials that were easy to get started with.

